# MINIMUM Fitness Standards



## Nfld Sapper (12 Jan 2008)

Since this keeps coming up over and over again, here are the minimum standards for the CF EXpress Test

*Minimum Physical Fitness Standards*
Male, 34 and under

20 MSR Stage 6
Grip 75 (Total) 
Push ups 19 
Sit ups 19 


Male, 35 and over

20 MSR Stage 5
Grip 73 (Total) 
Push ups 14 
Sit ups 17 


Female, 34 and under

20 MSR Stage 4
Grip 50 (Total) 
Push ups 9 
Sit ups 15 

Female, 35 and over

20 MSR Stage 3
Grip 48 (Total) 
Push ups 7 
Sit ups 12 

INCENTIVE EXEMPT STANDARD (applies only to 20 MSR)

17 - 19 men 10 women 6
20 - 29 men 10.5 women 5.5
30 - 39 men 8 women 5
40 - 49 men 7 women 4
50 - 59 men 5.5 women 3.5

Male (read in 3 columns: age/20 MSR/MSE)

17 - 19 / Stage 10 / 169
20 - 29 / Stage 10.5 / 174
30 - 39 / Stage 8 / 162
40 - 49 / Stage 7 / 149
50 - 59 / Stage 5.5 / 132

Female

17 - 19 / Stage 6 / 112
20 - 29 / Stage 5.5 / 107
30 - 39 / Stage 5 / 99
40 - 49 / Stage 4 / 90
50 - 59 / Stage 3.5 / 75

How Incentive Exempt Works:

- First you must achieve the aerobic incentive level.
- Then grip + push ups + sit ups = mse
- All minimums must be met.
- Once all components are met the member will be exempt for the next fiscal year.


EDITED TO ADD

MODS can we put this in the must read notice.

Edited by Roy Harding:  To add the exempt standard, and modify title - as approved by Nfld Sapper, and to add clarification to the EXEMPT category provided by airmich.


----------

